# ISO help cooking salmon



## love2cook88 (Jan 28, 2017)

in the picture here...is the salmon I just bought...8 want to cook it in my oven...so I have to remove bones or anything


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome to DC, 88.

You might have to remove some pin bones, but probably not.

Just run your fingers along the inside top and bottom thirds into the middle (of the flesh side, not the skin side). If you feel any little points, you'll need a small needle nose like pliers to pull them out. Be sure to pinch the flesh around the edge of the location of the pin bone so it pulls out cleanly. Otherwise, you could end up shredding the flesh a bit. Even so, that's not the end of the world.

As far as cooking goes, we like to broil salmon in the oven, or grill it. If I want to get fancy, I'll add dollops of an herb seasoned butter (aka a compound butter) on top before putting it under the broiler. Or even fauncier, I like to grill salmon on cedar planks to give it a bit of smokiness.

Salmon cooks quickly on high heat like that, so depending on its thickness, you only need to broil or grill it for a few minutes.

Salmon is a lot like steak where some people like their salmon cooked through to well done, and others - like me - prefer a nearly raw center.

Good luck and tell us how it turned out.


BTW, a lot of people don't eat the skin and just peel it off when eating it, but try this. Save the skin, slice into small strips, and fry until crisp like bacon in a high temp oil. It's great served over sushi rice.


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 29, 2017)

When cooking a salmon filet in the oven I brush it with a bit of olive oil, bake it for 15 minutes or so (depending on thickness) at 375 F until it's just shy of flaking easily, then finishing it off under the broiler for a couple of minutes.

The generally accepted method of cooking fish is the Canadian Method or 10 minute rule (10 minutes per inch of thickness at 400 - 450 F).

The 10-Minute Rule for Cooking Fish | Orca Bay Seafoods

Salmon with dijon mustard is a classic combination.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 29, 2017)

LP has a wonderful salmon recipe on here somewhere.  I use it all the time.  Lemons and dill. I don't have time to search now since I need to leave for church but I will try to find it and link it when I get home.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 29, 2017)

This is a simple recipe, low fat but flavorful and moist.  It is our favorite way to cook a salmon filet.


http://http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/lps-baked-salmon-89504.html


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 30, 2017)

Salmon cooked in garlic butter and honey. Wrapped in foil and baked at 375 for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## love2cook88 (Jan 30, 2017)

thank u very much everyone! I just have one last question....how do I cut this up? (the salmon is in the picture above)


----------



## jennyema (Jan 30, 2017)

love2cook88 said:


> thank u very much everyone! I just have one last question....how do I cut this up? (the salmon is in the picture above)


 
Cut it from short side to short side.

Since it's in a package and you bought it a few days ago, make sure you smell it before you cook it to make sure its not gone off.

Its always better to buy fish unpackaged and always smell before you buy.


----------



## love2cook88 (Jan 30, 2017)

in not sure what you mean about short side to short  side? also I will cook this on a couple hours (I know fish should be cooked asap...but I got this from bjs and why does the sell by date sat Feb 5 ew lol)


----------



## jennyema (Jan 30, 2017)

love2cook88 said:


> in not sure what you mean about short side to short side? also I will cook this on a couple hours (I know fish should be cooked asap...but I got this from bjs and why does the sell by date sat Feb 5 ew lol)


 

That was a very bad way to describe how to cut it, sorry

Cut it the short WAY, not the long way.  So the pieces are sort of square or rectangular and not long and thin.


----------



## love2cook88 (Jan 30, 2017)

1 more stupid question lol sorry... what is that big white line that goes down in the middle of the fish? should I remove that ? is that a bone?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 30, 2017)

love2cook88 said:


> 1 more stupid question lol sorry... what is that big white line that goes down in the middle of the fish? should I remove that ? is that a bone?



It's just fat. It will melt and won't be noticeable once the salmon is cooked. It helps keep the fish moist as it cooks, so no need to remove it.


----------



## love2cook88 (Jan 30, 2017)

ur the best!


----------



## roadfix (Jan 30, 2017)

N Joy ur fish!


----------

